# always licking ???



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi, my V is 5 and she has a habit of always licking our hands if we stroke her when she is lying next to us. I'm aware of their trait of 'mouthing' our hands which is fine but it does get annoying when she just constantly licks our hands. She also regularly licks the clothes we are wearing when she is lying next to us as well as whatever she is lying on. She has easy access to fresh water so I don't think it is a thirst issue.
Not sure if this is just another quirky Vizsla habit ? so I'd really appreciate any advice if anyone has experienced this please.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think some dogs are more prone to licking. Then if you let them, it becomes a habit.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

mutley66 said:


> Hi, my V is 5 and she has a habit of always licking our hands if we stroke her when she is lying next to us. I'm aware of their trait of 'mouthing' our hands which is fine but it does get annoying when she just constantly licks our hands. She also regularly licks the clothes we are wearing when she is lying next to us as well as whatever she is lying on. She has easy access to fresh water so I don't think it is a thirst issue.
> Not sure if this is just another quirky Vizsla habit ? so I'd really appreciate any advice if anyone has experienced this please.


Female dogs tent to lick more than males...puppies need cleaning....Try an experiment: One of you wash your hands frequently for just one day and see what happens. Same with clothes. That may tell you something. It doesn't mean your hands or clothing is dirty but it does mean there's something on them that induces her to lick. If not, training may do it. Many people don't train forcefully enough. They use a mellow tone and volume of voice, they talk to their dog like they were children, use too many words, are not consistent, etc. If you train you need to train, period. That means you need your dog to respond to you now..not tomorrow....etc. The thing to bear in mind is that a few unpleasant moment can yield many happy years of living together down the road.


----------



## Abbeytx (Feb 7, 2017)

Our female wants to lick (tries to)when I have put on some sort of lotion.


----------

